# Bluetooth mics aren't supported? Are you kidding me?



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Ugh. I am beyond frustrated.

I bought a Bluetooth headset today specifically to use with Skype. It paired and connected perfectly on the first try.

My first test call was to my mother. It rang through the Bluetooth headset, but when she answered it switched to the Kindle speakers and mic.

I tried again, this time placing a test call to a cell phone. Same thing...it rang through the headset but dropped once the voicemail picked up.

I decided to do some troubleshooting and paired the headset with my computer. It recognized it right away for the speakers but didn't offer an option to use the headset as a mic. It was as if the there was no microphone at all. (Is Bluetooth mic compatibility uncommon for computers?)

After much Googling, I came upon an Amazon help page, which stated:
*Note: Bluetooth microphones and microphone-enabled headsets are not supported.*

Which leads me to believe the calls kept dropping once the other line was answered because it needed the Kindle's default mic to speak back and forth.

Skype on my computer works. Well, kinda. I'm able to use the Bluetooth headphones but, again, not the mic.

Not having Bluetooth mic support is ridiculous. So you're telling me I can move around and still hear the caller, but I have to stay near the mic to speak? What's the point? I could also use them for movies and games, but for those activities I would have to sit by the Kindle anyway, in which case I can just use my regular plug-in headphones.

Is there any way to use the Bluetooth speakers/headphones for the entire call? I feel like I've been duped *insert mad face*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ireadbooks--

sorry about your frustration. I'm not sure, though, who you feel duped by? Your bluetooth headset mic didn't work with your computer, either... so are you being duped by Amazon, your computer manufacturer or the headset manufacturer?

Here's what Amazon's product page for the Fire HD8.9 says about the bluetooth capability of the Fire:

*Additional Features	*
External volume controls, front-facing HD camera, built-in microphone, built-in Bluetooth with support for A2DP compatible stereo headphones, headsets, and speakers

No mention of microphones (though "headsets" is ambiguous, I'll grant you that.)

I don't mean to sound unsympathetic. I'm always frustrated when things I think should work don't. So I feel your pain.

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not sure, though, who you feel duped by? Your bluetooth headset mic didn't work with your computer, either... so are you being duped by Amazon, your computer manufacturer or the headset manufacturer?


Everyone lol

OK, I've calmed down a bit...

I don't care at all about the laptop. I have no need for the Bluetooth option as I have a wireless headset for that. (It requires plug-in through a dongle, which is why I needed something different for my Kindle.)

And yes, "headset," to me, meant microphone. They specifically mentioned headphones and headsets, which lead me to believe they were two different things. A headset has a mic, otherwise it would just be a pair of headphones.

The main reason I upgraded to the KF HD was for Skype, and I just assumed (yes, I know what happens when you assume  ) that Bluetooth meant Bluetooth with no stipulations.

I called my grandmother and realized that I can just use my regular plug-in headphones and the mic will still work. Since I won't be able to move around anyway, this will work just as well.

So I'll take the Bluetooth headphones back tomorrow and get over myself


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ireadbooks said:


> So I'll take the Bluetooth headphones back tomorrow and get over myself


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ireadbooks--
> 
> sorry about your frustration. I'm not sure, though, who you feel duped by? Your bluetooth headset mic didn't work with your computer, either... so are you being duped by Amazon, your computer manufacturer or the headset manufacturer?
> 
> ...


It was always my understanding that A2DP Bluetooth specifically means that mic AND headset are supported. I only have one Skype friend who's not available now, so I can't check, and while not mad, would consider this a failing on whomever had hardware oversight. 
I'd look at your headset, though if you haven't been able to get it to work with any of your devices.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD 8.9 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> It was always my understanding that A2DP Bluetooth specifically means that mic AND headset are supported. I only have one Skype friend who's not available now, so I can't check, and while not mad, would consider this a failing on whomever had hardware oversight.
> I'd look at your headset, though if you haven't been able to get it to work with any of your devices.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire HD 8.9 using Tapatalk HD


OK, good to know, Jesslyn...

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I"m with Jesslyn, the way it is worded, and with the A2DP listed I would expect Mic support on the device.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, off the Kindle (I really don't like using the Silk browser) and did some more digging. A2DP definitions don't _specifically _mention voice at all, however the use of the word *headset *seems to imply mic ability (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth_profile#List_of_profiles)


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input, ladies. I was beginning to feel like a weirdo for actually expecting the mic to work.

That is pretty strange that my laptop didn't recognize the mic, either. I just figured the laptop didn't have the capability (it's an entry level computer). 

I was going to take my headset back today and trade it in for an upgraded case, but now I'm wondering if I should get another headset instead.

Jessyln, I did see the Motorola headset you suggested in my other thread. Maybe I'll try that one. If you have the chance to catch your friend on Skype, please let me know if you have any luck with your headset mic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, my understanding of A2DP is that it is the protocol that allows stereo sound to be transmitted; which has nothing to do with whether there's a mic or not; but I agree that the term "headset" kind of implies a mic.

I'm still researching it....

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Just chatted with an Amazon agent:

_
*Me:* I just wanted to know if the Kindle Fire HD supports Bluetooth microphones. The Amazon page says that Bluetooth mics won't work, but it also says that's it's compatible with Bluetooth headsets, which have mics.

*Amazon:* I've checked with our team i this regards.
I wanted to confirm this information that as of now Bluetooth microphones are not compatible with the Kindle fire HD.
They are compatible with
Kindle keyboard.
Kindle Keyboard comes with a 3.5mm stereo headphone jack, built-in stereo speakers, and a built-in microphone jack. The microphone jack is not enabled but is provided for future use.
Only Kindle Keyboard comes with a microphone jack.
_

Off to Best Buy I go for my return. I've already picked out my shiny new Kindle case...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ireadbooks said:


> Just chatted with an Amazon agent:
> 
> _
> *Me:* I just wanted to know if the Kindle Fire HD supports Bluetooth microphones. The Amazon page says that Bluetooth mics won't work, but it also says that's it's compatible with Bluetooth headsets, which have mics.
> ...


That's not right at all. . . .hold off on the return. The Kindle Keyboard does NOT, as far as I have ever known, have a microphone. None of the eInk kindles do. 

Or. . .to be more accurate -- it might be there but it doesn't work. Note they say it's not enabled. 

And the Fire HD _must_ have a microphone somehow because you can Skype on it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's not right at all. . . .hold off on the return. The Kindle Keyboard does NOT, as far as I have ever known, have a microphone. None of the eInk kindles do.
> 
> Or. . .to be more accurate -- it might be there but it doesn't work. Note they say it's not enabled.
> 
> And the Fire HD _must_ have a microphone somehow because you can Skype on it.


Ann, ireadbooks is trying to use a bluetooth headset with a integrated microphone. The headphone part works with the Fire HD but not the microphone part. The issue isn't with the built in microphone. She was hoping to be able to leave the Fire on a table and talk using the headset without having to be right next to the Fire.

And on the KK, the rep was talking about a microphone jack, not an actual microphone.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

> Kindle Keyboard comes with a 3.5mm stereo headphone jack, built-in stereo speakers, *and* a built-in microphone jack. The microphone jack is not enabled but is provided for future use.


I have the newest KK and there is no separate mic jack.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann, ireadbooks is trying to use a bluetooth headset with a integrated microphone. The headphone part works with the Fire HD but not the microphone part. The issue isn't with the built in microphone. She was hoping to be able to leave the Fire on a table and talk using the headset without having to be right next to the Fire.
> 
> And on the KK, the rep was talking about a microphone jack, not an actual microphone.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah. . . but what the 'Zon rep said still doesn't make sense to me. . . .

I get that the Fire has a microphone somewhere but might not necessarily have a jack (or BT address) for it. (Though it does surprise me a bit -- not that it's anything I'd ever likely bother with.)

I don't get that there is a jack on the KK. . . . I was going from memory  but Bev's report that there isn't one there is consistent with that memory.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My understanding, which isn't very deep, is that there's a kind of jack that will work as both a headphone and as a mic jack, used with cell phones.  The jack end that fits in has three black bands.  It wouldn't be a separate jack, and the rep didn't say it was a separate jack.  So that's what I read the rep's comment as.  And I'm sure someone who knows more about them will correct me.  And, of course, the rep could have been wrong.  It's happened before. 

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree, ladies. The agent's information was all over the place. The chat I posted is the short and sweet version...it took over 20 minutes to get that response, and by then I didn't have the time or energy to question him.

I think he was saying that you could use a plug-in microphone with the KK. But if it's the same jack as the headphone jack, that doesn't make sense because he said it's disabled but the headphone jack works  

And his answer doesn't apply to my Bluetooth question at all  

At any rate, I returned the headset yesterday and picked up the official Amazon case, which I'll be reviewing shortly. If I discover that Bluetooth mics actually are supported with the KFHD, I won't hesitate to purchase another headset.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

ireadbooks said:


> I agree, ladies. The agent's information was all over the place. The chat I posted is the short and sweet version...it took over 20 minutes to get that response, and by then I didn't have the time or energy to question him.
> 
> I think he was saying that you could use a plug-in microphone with the KK. But if it's the same jack as the headphone jack, that doesn't make sense because he said it's disabled but the headphone jack works
> 
> ...


The KK does have a mic, it's just not activated

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2


----------

